# Mountain bike to fixed/ single speed + 700c wheels??



## dawodm44 (Aug 25, 2011)

I have a 2004 specialized rockhopper which doesn't have a derailer hanger on it. That blasted thing broke and the hanger whole is stripped so I can put another one on. I took the frame to 2 bike shops and they pretty much say it's a headtrip and tell me to junk it. I don't know what to do with it because no one will buy on craigslist with not derailer hanger on it. 

I want to know if I could convert it to fixed/ single speed? 

Could I do this with regular 26 inch mtb wheels ?

Also could i put 700c wheels on it? 
If not with the current fork could I change the fork and add them?

Photo of the frame (these are not my bike but same model/year):
View attachment 240256


View attachment 240254


View attachment 240255


Here is info about the bike:Frame & Fork
Frame Construction	TIG-welded
Frame Tubing Material	Specialized A1 aluminum
Fork Brand & Model	Answer Manitou Axel Elite, 80mm travel
Fork Material	Aluminum, single crown
Rear Shock	Not applicable

Components
Component Group	Mountain Mix
Brakeset	Shimano BR-420 brakes, Shimano BR-420 levers
Shift Levers	Shimano Deore RapidFire SL
Front Derailleur	Shimano Deore, bottom-pull/clamp-on 34.9mm
Rear Derailleur	Shimano Deore LX SGS
Crankset	Specialized Forearm II Comp, 22/32/44 teeth
Pedals	Shimano PD-M505 SPD
Bottom Bracket	Shimano BB-UN25, 113mm spindle
BB Shell Width	68mm English
Rear Cogs	9-speed, 11 - 32 teeth
Chain	Shimano CN-HG53, 1/2 x 3/32"
Seatpost	Specialized aluminum, 30.9mm diameter
Saddle	Specialized Body Geometry
Handlebar	Specialized aluminum
Handlebar Extensions	Not included
Handlebar Stem	Specialized aluminum
Headset	1 1/8" threadless aluminum threadless

Wheels
Hubs	Joy Tech aluminum, Q/R
Rims	Mavic XM 117 Disc, 32-hole
Tires	26 x 2.00" Specialized Roll-X
Spoke Brand	Stainless steel, 15ga. (1.8mm) straight gauge
Spoke Nipples	Brass nipples
Thanks!!


----------



## dawodm44 (Aug 25, 2011)

I could post photos of the actual bike if needed. If so be sure to specify what angles? Thanks!!!


----------



## axlenut (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi, the local guys say junk it? Are they nuts? You have the foundation to one heck of a nice single speed commuter/brick road bomber. Here are a few pictures of my commuter to help give you some ideas.

The only tricky part I see is the lack of the hanger so you would not be able to use the chain tensioner like I did but you should be able to use an eccentric bottom bracket and or half links to get the chain tension correct.

BTW - the bike in the pictures has about 30,000 miles on it and I still love riding it. Consider some type of semi slick 26 inch tires. I run 2.10 and they have a nice ride and are awesome in the rain.

Let me know if you have any questions on the setup.

PS - the only hokey thing on the bike setup was I had to mount the chain ring on the middle position to get the chain line spot on. Looks a little weird but works great. 

Later, Axlenut


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

^^^^ absolutely right. But remember the eccentric BB option is pretty expensive (eg: white industries) so buying a new frame off craigslist, ebay, online, or LBS isn't out of the question either if it's just a couple bucks more. 

The cheaper option is to use a chain tensioner but a chainstay mounted one instead of a hanger mounted one (since you don't have one). 

That thing is asking to be an SS mtb XC beast.


----------



## axlenut (Sep 28, 2010)

CleavesF said:


> ^^^^ absolutely right. But remember the eccentric BB option is pretty expensive (eg: white industries) so buying a new frame off craigslist, ebay, online, or LBS isn't out of the question either if it's just a couple bucks more.
> 
> The cheaper option is to use a chain tensioner but a chainstay mounted one instead of a hanger mounted one (since you don't have one).
> 
> That thing is asking to be an SS mtb XC beast.


Hi CleavesF, that's a great idea - I did not think of the chainstay mounted tensioner. That would indeed be better then the eccentric BB. One of the things I really like about my converted MTB commuter is the low maintenance. The chain tensioner let's me just jump on the bike and go - never have to worry about adjusting the chain and that's a big plus on a commuter. Trying to keep the correct tension with a eccentric BB would be a pain.

Take care, Axlenut


----------



## dawodm44 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey this is great information!!! I really like this forum. I think the chainstay will be a good option thought I've checked google and I don't like the way they look. Could someone send a link so I can see what a chainstay looks like? When I search it on google I keep seeing the Chainstay "Protector."
Also will the chainstay make noise? 

The chainstays don't have any teeth which looks as if it means the chain will rattle across the barrel of the stay causing considerable noise while riding. I like my bikes to be quiet like my masi speciale fixed. 

Another concern is the adjusting of the eccentric BB that axlenut mentioned. I thought once you put the eccentric BB on you're good but is it true that I would have to continuously adjust it over and over?


----------



## axlenut (Sep 28, 2010)

dawodm44 said:


> Hey this is great information!!! I really like this forum. I think the chainstay will be a good option thought I've checked google and I don't like the way they look. Could someone send a link so I can see what a chainstay looks like? When I search it on google I keep seeing the Chainstay "Protector."
> Also will the chainstay make noise?
> 
> The chainstays don't have any teeth which looks as if it means the chain will rattle across the barrel of the stay causing considerable noise while riding. I like my bikes to be quiet like my masi speciale fixed.
> ...


Hi, I have not used the chainstay tensioner so I don't know how much noise they make. I can say that the Surly Singleator I have on my commuter does make some noise. If you want to keep the bike quiet about the only remaining option I can think of would be to get a new rear wheel made using the white industries eno hub (you can google it for more info) It would be expensive but would work well and it should be much easier to adjust the chain tension. It would also give you the option of going fixed if you want to.

Regarding chain tension on my fixed gear bike I have to adjust the chain something like every 200/300 miles or so and that's with a SRAM PC1 chain - the best I have used so far.

Hope this helps, Axlenut


----------



## dawodm44 (Aug 25, 2011)

Wow the ENO hub looks like the right deal for me, its clean, looks good and seems easy to use. I found a couple on Amazon for around $180. This is pretty expensive considering I still have to have the wheel built after I purchase the hub but I think I will like it better than the quarky looking chain tensioner which I think may be noisy. Guess I just have to try it and see. Thanks for the information. >>>
>>>By the way what size crank do you think I should get?


----------



## dawodm44 (Aug 25, 2011)

Im gonna take photos of my bike and post them soon


----------



## dawodm44 (Aug 25, 2011)

Here is an eno hub I found on amazon for $180 looks like is is being sold by white industries:
Amazon.com: White Industries Eric's Eccentric ENO Disc Single speed Rear Disc Hub, Silver Polish, 135 mm 32H: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## russd32 (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't know if 700c wheels would fit (probably not in the rear) but like others have said that thing would make an awesome SS. If you want to ride it fixed I'd look the ENO hub, maybe have you LBS build you a rear wheel with your hoop and that hub. 

Or, if you want a freewheel check out one of the cheapie conversions that replace the cassette with one cog and spacers. I've used those on a couple bikes and they work really good. Most come with a tensioner of some sort and I've had mixed results with different ones. The best thing is if you can get lucky with the gearing so the chain is the perfect length and you don't need a tensioner. It's hard to do, but with some trial/error and using some of the chain length calculators sometimes it can be done.


----------



## markaitch (Nov 3, 2010)

forget the 700c wheels & check-out a *blackspire stinger* since you don't like the chainstay mounted tensioner & it is ridiculous to put 100s of $ worth of white ind stuff onto an old rockhopper


----------



## axlenut (Sep 28, 2010)

dawodm44 said:


> ---cut--->>>By the way what size crank do you think I should get?


Hi Dawodm44, can you clarify your question? You were going to use the original cranks? Did you intend to ask what size chainring?

I run a 44 chainring with a 18 tooth cog on the rear. Good gear for stop and go and the causal rides I do on the commuter.

Let us know, Axlenut


----------



## dawodm44 (Aug 25, 2011)

WOW!!!!
Thanks for that info markaitch!!! I really like the way the blackspire stinger looks. Very awesome price too.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

*Take your pick...*




























The point is... no matter what route you take, you can turn your MTB into an SS. :thumbsup:


----------



## dawodm44 (Aug 25, 2011)

These are really cool CleavesF Thanks!! I like the Kore chainstay. Some many options to choose from guess I gotta make a choice


----------



## ss junkie (Sep 12, 2011)

or you can try the magic gear and run it without a tensioner....all i run is ss/fixed and that includes my mtb's


----------



## vwvapor (Jun 11, 2009)

axlenut said:


> PS - the only hokey thing on the bike setup was I had to mount the chain ring on the middle position to get the chain line spot on. Looks a little weird but works great.
> 
> Later, Axlenut


I don't think it's too hokey, especially considering that's what I did with my MTB crank last night in preparation for its conversion! 

I'm just waiting on the spacers I ordered for my Suntour hub and I'll be good to go with my Rockhopper singlespeed conversion.


----------



## dawodm44 (Aug 25, 2011)

vwvapor said:


> I don't think it's too hokey, especially considering that's what I did with my MTB crank last night in preparation for its conversion!
> 
> I'm just waiting on the spacers I ordered for my Suntour hub and I'll be good to go with my Rockhopper singlespeed conversion.


Cool can you post photos??


----------



## vwvapor (Jun 11, 2009)

dawodm44 said:


> Cool can you post photos??


When my spacers come in, I'll put some pics up.


----------



## vwvapor (Jun 11, 2009)

Here's some quick photos. I know some people say bike pics shouldn't have water bottle cages, but I was lazy.

I made the mistake many years back in throwing away the OEM seatpost and stem when I put on a Moxey suspension seatpost and Softride suspension stem. That's why the seatpost and stem aren't original. Other than those 2 and seat + tires, it's pretty much all as it was when I got this bike in high school.

I haven't put the grips back on yet after removing them to take the shifters off because I was planning on putting drop bars on. However, after a test ride yesterday, I'll probably stick with the flat bar and put the barends back on. I need the additional leverage for the hills!

I'm running a 42x18 because the chain length works perfectly, but I live in a hilly area and where I spin out in the flats, I really have to stand up and work hard to climb the 15%+ ascents.

Overall, I'm pretty happy with it and the fact that I can continue to ride my first "adult" bike.


----------



## Trower (Apr 28, 2009)

700c wheels should fit fine! I just built up a mid 90's Haro MTB as a road fixie for a friend, and I put 27inch wheels with 1 1/4 tires, which are quite a bit bigger than 700c with cross tires. I would say it should work fine, and don't worry about chain tensioniers, Should be fine with half links.

*edit* I just noticed you finished it, and it looks really good!


----------



## dklimek (Sep 21, 2011)

Why not go internal hub and do some 700c wheels?


----------



## vwvapor (Jun 11, 2009)

dklimek said:


> Why not go internal hub and do some 700c wheels?


I don't know about the OP, but I was looking for the lowest cost route.


----------



## singlespeedbuss (Aug 6, 2009)

You can always put a Heila coil in the damaged hole and repair it if the SS thing does not work out. not sure on the spelling of Heela coil.


----------



## singlespeedbuss (Aug 6, 2009)

HeliCoil R1084-10 Thread Repair Inserts - M10x1.50 - 12 Pack of Inserts - HermansCentral.com


----------



## dawodm44 (Aug 25, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful vwvapor!!! Thanks for sharing these pics. So what kind kind of hub is that again? and how much did it cost... where did you order it from. That looks like what I would like to do. Great bike!


----------



## dawodm44 (Aug 25, 2011)

vwvapor said:


> Here's some quick photos. I know some people say bike pics shouldn't have water bottle cages, but I was lazy.
> 
> I made the mistake many years back in throwing away the OEM seatpost and stem when I put on a Moxey suspension seatpost and Softride suspension stem. That's why the seatpost and stem aren't original. Other than those 2 and seat + tires, it's pretty much all as it was when I got this bike in high school.
> 
> ...


How do you get proper tension with that hub? Is that the Suntour Hub you spoke of? What model is it and where do I get it? Thanks


----------



## GeoKrpan (Feb 3, 2008)

700c wheels will probably fit with a road tire but not a knobby.
Mavic makes a adapter for putting 700c wheels on a 26er frame with rim brakes. But, it's not an issue since you have disk brakes.


----------



## dawodm44 (Aug 25, 2011)

GeoKrpan said:


> 700c wheels will probably fit with a road tire but not a knobby.
> Mavic makes a adapter for putting 700c wheels on a 26er frame with rim brakes. But, it's not an issue since you have disk brakes.


Actually I don't have the disc breaks on my bike. Just the MTB frame.


----------



## GeoKrpan (Feb 3, 2008)

dawodm44 said:


> Actually I don't have the disc breaks on my bike. Just the MTB frame.


You have to use disk brakes on that frame. If all you have is the frame then it's probably not worth it. Lot's of $200 fixies out there. You could easily spend that converting that frame.


----------



## dawodm44 (Aug 25, 2011)

GeoKrpan said:


> You have to use disk brakes on that frame. If all you have is the frame then it's probably not worth it. Lot's of $200 fixies out there. You could easily spend that converting that frame.


I actually bought the bike brandnew without disk breaks. It came with pad breaks.


----------



## GeoKrpan (Feb 3, 2008)

dawodm44 said:


> I actually bought the bike brandnew without disk breaks. It came with pad breaks.


The photos you posted were of a disk only frame.

Mavic brake adapter.
Brake adjusters - Stores and Prices


----------



## dawodm44 (Aug 25, 2011)

GeoKrpan said:


> The photos you posted were of a disk only frame.
> 
> Mavic brake adapter.
> Brake adjusters - Stores and Prices


RIGHT! you are right... the photos are of other bikes of the same model, frame, brand etc. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## vwvapor (Jun 11, 2009)

dawodm44 said:


> How do you get proper tension with that hub? Is that the Suntour Hub you spoke of? What model is it and where do I get it? Thanks


That's the stock hub from the discontinued Suntour XC Expert groupset from my 1993 Rockhopper Expert. That's why I still need the 11/12 teeth lockring and was lucky to find additional spacers to add to the 5 from the original disassembled cassette.

I was fortunate that the magic gear was the gear ratio I wanted.

This is my first foray into SS/Fixed and while I love riding gears, I can already tell I want a fixed gear now also!


----------

